# Going to Vancouver for business on Friday, is it worth it?



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

stay call in monday tell em you caught Canada death flew and board sat and sun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't mind doing that, I already told my boss I was taking Monday off. Should I get a room in Whistler or drive back and forth. Looking at the map it seems to be about 70 miles from Vancouver to Whistler. Plus if I stay in Vancouver I can get my company to pay for the room ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Are you dead set on whistler? What about any of the local mountains?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

I just want good snow. I don't care where. Whistler is the first that comes to mind because...well...it's Whistler. I went there a few years ago and it was one of the best times ever. Yeah, it probably helped that they had received close to 5 feet of snow 3 days before I got there, and was snowing off and on ever since. 

What are some other choices?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

You can try grouse or cypress mountain but the weather this week up there was 10C. (only 15-30min drive). On the other hand, whistler is expecting a few cm of snow on saturday. Not sure if grouse/cypress will receive any snow with this inversion weather we've been hit with.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Snow is coming to Southwest BC this weekend.

Instead of paying $80 or whatever Whistler charges to stand in line all day after driving up the Sea-to-Sky, go to Manning, pay around $40, and enjoy lift lines of approximately 2 people.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> Snow is coming to Southwest BC this weekend.
> 
> Instead of paying $80 or whatever Whistler charges to stand in line all day after driving up the Sea-to-Sky, go to Manning, pay around $40, and enjoy lift lines of approximately 2 people.


What resorts/mountains do you recommend? Looking at the reviews it seems the Cypress is the best bet.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Cypress is definitely the best place out of the 3 north shore hills.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

U could also do Baker, however the pnw has not had any new and is not likely to get much if any this weekend. If any snow it will be just a little and will be wet and heavy. Currently Baker has been having a temp inversion...50's degrees F, warm and sunny...but since its Jan and the sun is low, it has not warmed up the snow to get spring corn. Thus it is hard, medium glazed, and fast...definitely need sharp edges. Infact the local qualifier's race was held of til after noon so the course could warmup abit...but it was still pretty rough and unforgiving. As for crowds they were very light.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Reading more reviews and looking at the snow reports, Grouse Mountain also seems to be pretty decent. They have over 120in base, which is pretty good compared to Whistler that only has 57in base. Grouse probably has more obstacles that requires a larger base, but I can't imagine it's that bad.

I may do a full day at Cypress and a half day at Grouse. 

Are there any places to get discount lift tickets in Canada? Any supermarkets, etc?


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Cypress Mountain is a very underrated hill. Great vibes, lines weren't bad at all during a pow day, fun terrain. 

Whistler is overrated, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

The grouse mountain snow report is bs. I don't know where they take there measurements but its definitely not on the ski hills.

Definitely try cypress. I think they also added a few more runs for the olympics coming in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

skireport.com is usually pretty accurate. So I think I'll stick to Cypress the first day, and if it's good go back on Sunday.

Grouse Mountain Ski Report | SkiReport.com

Cypress Mountain Ski Report | SkiReport.com


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Grouse is pretty much one giant lift line.

As for discounted tickets, look on Craigslist, nudge a season pass holder, etc.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I was up at Cypress on Saturday. It was pretty choppy/icy on some runs and it's probably more icy now that the sun's been out up there for a longer while. ...at the top of the sky chair there's a lovely view of the city covered in fog though.


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

zakk said:


> Cypress Mountain is a very underrated hill. Great vibes, lines weren't bad at all during a pow day, fun terrain.
> 
> Whistler is overrated, IMO.


X2 I almost hate Whistler... almost 




markee said:


> I was up at Cypress on Saturday. It was pretty choppy/icy on some runs and it's probably more icy now that the sun's been out up there for a longer while. ...at the top of the sky chair there's a lovely view of the city covered in fog though.


at 9 am every thing was pure ICE.
around 11 its started softening up. I rode the hole day with just outer layer jacket fully unzipped, but had to stay to the groomers


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Hell Yeah it's worth it!


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

For the past week Vancouver has been completely blanketed in fog. But a friend snapped this pic from the top of Cypress. You might enjoy this view as well if you stick to the locals.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

If you're in the mood for some fast groomer runs, go to Whistler. One of my best days up there was on a sunny icy day. There were no lift lines and I got some fast runs in. 
Any of the 3 locals will probably have some crazy lift lines this weekend. It's been warm and sunny up there for the past week and everybody knows it.


----------



## Airbourne (Aug 25, 2008)

I went up to Grouse this last weekend and it wasn't too bad on sunday, was really god damn warm though. Rode with just goggles, shirt and snowpants all day. There were the busy rushes but all in all a decent day, even for Grouse. As for the snow conditions, it was icy in the shade and decent snow in the sun (slush > ice).


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

How's the park at Grouse? Last year I had a pass and their park was sick!!
Seymour's is getting pretty good but I'm a fan of the big tables and hips and they've only got 1 as of last weekend.


----------



## Airbourne (Aug 25, 2008)

I hit the quiksilver park on friday and I thought it was pretty damn good. There were 3 big tables, a pretty sweet long box, a kinked rail an OK C-rail and a few other boxes. Pretty much rode the park all day after a few other runs.

On another note, going back up the lift overlooking the mini park, saw a dude throw down a backflip off a jump. It was pretty cool and got a lot of cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Definitely worth it I say...doesn't matter where you go. Just check whether conditions and snow conditions night before at whistler, at cypress...and decide from there where you want to hit up the next day.

But DEFINITELY worth staying...


----------

